# Dragons and damsels



## orionmystery (Aug 2, 2011)

All natural light unless otherwise mentioned.

_Trithemis aurora_, full flash






_Rhinagrion elopurae_ damselfly





_Drepanosticta sp_ or _Protosticta curiosa_. High ISO.





Female, _Lyriothemis biappendiculata_





_Ictinogomphus decoratus_ dragonfly (male). Bad light.





_Heliocypha biforata _?


----------



## mommyphotog (Aug 2, 2011)

The detail is amazing on these. Good job!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 2, 2011)

mommyphotog said:


> The detail is amazing on these. Good job!



Thanks, mommyphotog.


----------



## invncblsonic143 (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice! I love these shots have been trying all summer and just cant get my subjects to sit still!!!!!!!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 2, 2011)

invncblsonic143 said:


> Very nice! I love these shots have been trying all summer and just cant get my subjects to sit still!!!!!!!



Thanks. Try using a longer lens....even your 70-200 might be good. I use my sigma 150 + 1.4x teleconverter (=210mm).


----------



## bostoncowgirl (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG! These are amazing! I love dragons and damsels...Growing up I used to tell everyone the dragonflies in my backyard were my pets because they would land on my hand almost everytime I went in the garden! Great job!


----------



## sleist (Aug 2, 2011)

orionmystery said:


> invncblsonic143 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! I love these shots have been trying all summer and just cant get my subjects to sit still!!!!!!!
> ...



I have that lens in Nikon F mount.  Which Brand TC do you use?


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 14, 2011)

bostoncowgirl said:


> OMG! These are amazing! I love dragons and damsels...Growing up I used to tell everyone the dragonflies in my backyard were my pets because they would land on my hand almost everytime I went in the garden! Great job!


 
Thanks bostoncowgirl.



sleist said:


> orionmystery said:
> 
> 
> > invncblsonic143 said:
> ...



Kenko.


----------

